# Rant- work asked if Im pregnant due to appointment...Grrrrr!!!



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Need to rant! As if tcc for nearly 3 years is not enough!! Hubby and I work together. For our first gyno appointment, last week, we took the afternoon off work. AMH test done then, other than that, nothing new. I took Monday off in the hope I could make some calls to find oury result and also, to have time to cry if my result us low (no NHS funding). After many calls to switchboard, got to the consultant's secretary....who is away. Blood people, who could see my result, but not tell me...finally was told I had to wait for a letter with the result. And ask the secretary upon her return, what my new appointment in January is all about (defo not any internal scans, by the looks of it, another gyno chat). 

Today, I was asked what the reason was for my appointment at work. I said: "medical" they asked, what for? I said I'd rather not disclose. Their answer: "well, if you are pregnant, you would get paid" I'm not. Why ask? I know we got married 6 months ago, but wtf? Them: "we figured so, as you and hubby went together". Devastated. Had to say: No. I'm not pregnant. Having investigations.   this feels like crap. So now I also don't get paid because I'm infertile. Great. And thanks for rubbing it in. Don't they think I would tell the if I was


Sorry for the rant.


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

It is hard isn't it.  On the one hand it is none of their business but on the other they probably thought they were being helpful and letting you know you could be paid for the time off.  I work with my husband and my father in law, that make our appointments take some creative explaining.  We had to tell him and the other person we work with about our first mc (as there are only four of us and it was pretty much our busiest time of year) and now I think they can guess why we both go off randomly together. 

Don't even get me started on not telling you results over the phone.  I had to wait 15 months for my hsg results due to their policy for giving out results.  Ridiculous.


----------

